# I'm extremely disappointed with my own country



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

I am extremely agitated when I saw this:



Singapore is changing. All it cares now is money.

For god's sake. You CAN be a multi-millionaire and CAN be a reckless driver in China but AT LEAST OBEY RULES.

Don't drink and drive PLUS speed at a whopping 180km/h when the speed limit is only* FIFTY SIXTY*!

Thoughts?

The full news can be read here.


----------



## LTK (May 16, 2012)

It's sad but unfortunately there are idiots in every country.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

LTK said:


> It's sad but unfortunately there are idiots in every country.


It's not that.

You came from China. I accept that.
You are an expatriate. I accept that because you bring good to the country.
You are rich. I accept that.
You own a Ferrari. I accept that.
You have another girl in the car. I don't mind. Since it is your problem.

BUT you DRINK and DRIVE, speeding at an ATROCIOUS 180km/h, drunk at 4AM IN THE MORNING and killing TWO other innocent people?
That I can't accept.

Plus, you sped past a traffic junction!

The worse thing is that foreigners like him are highly valued so nothing is going to happen.
Also, the family and some other Chinese (PRC) are *blaming the taxi driver who was killed for the loss of the foreign expat*, insisting that he didn't have an airbag and "serve him right" comments.

I feel very sorry for the driver (and his family), the motorcyclist who attained a spine injury and the Japanese student in her 20s who was also killed.


----------



## Costello (May 16, 2012)

I read the news this morning.
What I don't understand is... what does this have to do with the guy being chinese?
don't tell me ALL the locals respect the traffic rules (and that NO ONE is ever caught for drunk driving).
This could very well have been a local driving the ferrari.
It's not like it happens every day, this is an isolated incident -- I mean, accidents happen every day, but you don't see chinese-guys-driving-ferraris-killing-others-because-drunkdriving etc every day.

So why blame the chinese?


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

Costello said:


> I read the news this morning.
> What I don't understand is... what does this have to do with the guy being chinese?
> don't tell me ALL the locals respect the traffic rules (and that NO ONE is ever caught for drunk driving).
> This could very well have been a local driving the ferrari.
> ...


We are not blaming the Chinese *at all*.

If I blame the Chinese, I'm blaming myself because I am one (I am a Singapore-born CHINK. HAPPY? Chinese) and ~70% of Singapore's population.

We are furious about his driving habits, his attitude and his family's attitude.
And to be honest, ever since a huge influx of foreigners entered Singapore (not just China alone), it changed drastically.
I can't say how and why here but if you want to know, leave me a PM.

EDIT:
To reply to what you said -
Yes, we do speed a little at times. Maybe +15km/h. This guy raced at *thrice of the speed limit* and dashed across a red light at 4AM.
In addition, drink driving is heavily dealt with here and rates have gone down drastically among locals.
If the driver was a local, he would be cursed/scolded just as bad.
This point is inappropriate to be stated publicly.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2012)

INITIAL D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2012)

Costello said:


> I read the news this morning.
> What I don't understand is... what does this have to do with the guy being chinese?
> don't tell me ALL the locals respect the traffic rules (and that NO ONE is ever caught for drunk driving).
> This could very well have been a local driving the ferrari.
> ...



Several local Singaporeans have some sort of extreme hatred towards foreigners, especially PRC Chinese. The stereotypical view of the PRC Chinese is that they are uncouth, despicable and rude. Of course, it's sort of similar to the Americans that hate Mexicans and these people are generally extremists and conspiracy theorists. The problem is with the government's policy on mass importation of foreign talent, coupled with a lack of minimum wage it's supposedly causing many Singaporeans jobs (this is based on anecdotal evidence, official figures show our unemployment to be quite low). This causes hatred towards foreigners _en masse_, 

The thing is, most of these xenophobic Singaporeans get their news of atrocities committed by some foreigners off of the internet as there is some sort of 'media cover up' and developed hatred for them. You could draw some parallels between them and Alex Jones' followers on infowars. I would say their hatred could also be further fueled by the local government, which is deemed authoritarian or fascist by many.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

Domination said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > I read the news this morning.
> ...


This is what I wanted to say. I didn't dare to actually.

But there are other reasons.


----------



## chemistryfreak (May 16, 2012)

WTF


----------



## jarejare3 (May 16, 2012)

I know he is bad and all, but dude you are being way to angry, chill out a bit.


----------



## chris888222 (May 16, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> I know he is bad and all, but dude you are being way to angry, chill out a bit.


I know I'm quite angry (yeah I'll chill) but I want everyone reading to know that I'm flaring not because he is a Chinese from PRC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I am extremely agitated when I saw this:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/media]
> 
> ...



Sorry to disappointed you but not only your country but everywhere included here in America. Oh yes.. We are all human being and human are scum... Most of them anyway.


----------

